# Feeding Skunks and Buying Vitaskunk..



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Soo...where do you people get it? Is it only available from the US? I've found this link.... Vita - Skunk - Skunk Vitamins ... but how long will this last me? Does this contain everything ( calcium..taurine etc) that i will need to supplement my skunks food with? Roughly how long would a packet like this last me...

I think i'm gonna make some of this for the freezer in case of emergencies if i run out of food for a day or whatever reason...


Food for the Freezer – Can Be fed Frozen or Defrosted

1lb Poultry
¾ Cups of brown rice or 2 cups of rolled oats or mix the two.
2 Tbsp bone meal or oyster shell powder.
2 Tbsp nutritional yeast.
1 Tbsp Lecithin Granules
½ Tsp Kelp Powder
500 I.U. Vitamin D
100 I.U. Vitamin E
50 mg Vitamin C (Powered Ascorbic Acid)
1 Egg
1 Tbsp cold pressed vegetable oil
500mg Taurine (Crushed Tablet or Granules from Capsule)
150mg L – Carnitine

Boil or steam the meat with 1 to 2 cups water, drain/strain and set the meat aside to cool. Save the liquids to cook the grain(s). 
Add enough fresh water to the liquids saved from cooking the meat to properly cook the grain(s), follow standard directions for the amount of grain used. [Personally, I've found that using slightly less water and cooking slowly at a lower heat results in a dryer mix that the skunks like better.] 
While the grain is cooking combine all dry ingredients EXCEPT the taurine and L-Carnitine in a small bowl. Add these dry ingredients to the cooked meat and mix well.
When the grain is cooked remove from heat. Beat the egg and fold into the cooked grain, let stand until the egg is set. 
Combine the grain and egg mixture into the meat and mix thoroughly. Let the mixture cool completely or refrigerate for 1 to 2 hours, stir occasionally. 
Fold the vegetable oil into the mixture, then add the taurine and L-carnitine. Mix well. 
Package the mixture in small plastic (sandwich) bags, place about five to seven tbsp. in each bag. Store in freezer until ready to use, can be fed thawed or frozen.

Sorry its so long aha...found it somewhere online...seems like a good idea to have some in the freezer though  

When i get them i'll use this one...also found online...


Kits under four months

7am
2tbsp veg
1tbsp chopped, cooked poultry (dried dog food softened with goats milk) 
1tsp Cereal or Bread

12pm
1tbsp chopped fresh or frozen veg
2 – 5 Pieces of Dog Kibble
1 Tsp Fruit

4pm 
3 tbsp chopped fresh vegetables 
1 tbsp chopped, cooked poultry or fish (or softened dog food) 
1 tsp cooked grain or crushed raw nuts

9pm
1 tbsp chopped fresh or frozen vegetables 
2 to 5 pieces of dried dog food 
1 tsp cooked grain or crushed raw nuts

Does all this seem good? I've put together a whole big caresheet with bits i've found off the internet... lol do i over worry? Do i just sprinkle Vitaskunk over this food then? 

Thank you, sorry its so long


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You can get Vita Skunk from Shropshire Exotics and they ship  The Sugar Glider Shop - Food & Supplements


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Oo great thank you!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't get over-worried about all the additives they use in the US. They have additives for everything and they are widely available, unlike over here. A balanced diet is far better than using additives and a lot cheaper too. If you are feeding a balanced diet, your skunkies will be fine. You don't need to go all Masterchef either. To start with, you will need to feed whatever the breeder has weaned the kits on, with a gradual change to your preferred diet. Try to feed a wide variety, as skunks can become fussy if you let them!

Vita skunk can be sprinkled over their food. I give mine a dose twice a week at the most. Everyone has different ideas and methods of feeding, so all you can do is go with what makes sense to you and what keeps your skunks in good condition.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't have a skunk personally but I've had a lot of good feedback about vita skunk. 

It is good to see that the "You must feed them cottage cheese" mentality seems to have stopped though.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Agree with Lodders.....dont get carried away:lol2:. Each to thier own, mind!

I sprinkle a little vitaskunk every other day if I remember, lol. As for the cheese thing, dont use cottage cheese but do treat them to a little ricotta..........they love and adds a little variety.

Dave.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine turn their noses up at ricotta, but love cottage cheese - only certain types though! They love cheddar too. My foster kid dropped a cheese string in front of them the other day and they were not impressed - the dog stepped in to clear up instead though!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Loderuna said:


> Mine turn their noses up at ricotta, but love cottage cheese - only certain types though! They love cheddar too. My foster kid dropped a cheese string in front of them the other day and they were not impressed - the dog stepped in to clear up instead though!


Lol!
Yeah, uors prefer ricotta to cottage and they too love cheddar and the ladies really love feta!!
Skunkies.......

Dave


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Just a thought - Is using chilled/frozen rice really a good idea? (with the exception of microwave/packed rice...)


----------

